# Best dog clippers for a Standard Poodle



## Lilah+Jasper

Hi Gary,

I use the Moser Arco cordless for FFT and touch ups between grooming appointments.

For the rest of the body I use the Oster A5. It is heavy and gets hot very fast. I just use a cooling spray and multiple blades. I also purchased a set of the stainless steel combs. I found that the plastic combs on spoos were really useless.

I am a novice so I am sure you'll get a lot of other good advice. Good luck


----------



## gary.sr

Thank you very much!


BR,

Gary


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I have been grooming for years, and have never worked with anything other than Oster clippers. I have six sets- 2 A2's and four A5's. They do get hot, but are work horses and if maintained, will last FOREVER!


----------



## gary.sr

Thank you ArreauStandardPoodle,

Since I am purchasing just one cliiper and new to grooming, which model would you suggest?

When you say they get hot, do you mean hot as in you can't hold the cliiper or really warm?

Thank you!

Gary


----------



## faerie

are you planning on doing all over grooming or just touching up and doing the face feet and tail between pro grooming sessions?

i have the laube speed feed for fft since it's cordless ad doesn't get hot, but others also recommend the arco moser for same reason. this is what many use for touch ups and i can even use them 

i also have a laube corded w/ wahl comb attachment to do the body. 

i'm a novice!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper

Mine get really hot to the touch. I was a waitress in college and can handle super hot plates without discomfort and even I don't want to touch the blades after being in use. I also means that you can burn your dog 

Like Arreau said though, they are sturdy and get the job done. I am pleased with my Oster choice


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

gary.sr said:


> Thank you ArreauStandardPoodle,
> 
> Since I am purchasing just one cliiper and new to grooming, which model would you suggest?
> 
> When you say they get hot, do you mean hot as in you can't hold the cliiper or really warm?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Gary


They get quite warm, but when they get warm, I just set them somewhere cool until completely cooled and start again. I would having more than one #15 blade so when one gets warm you can switch to a cool one, because otherwise you will burn the face.


----------



## neVar

I love osters (I have double K's from clipping horses and that's what i use- but i might get a set of Oster A5's for just the dogs) 

Get two sets of blades for each size (Ie 2x30) then swap em out. That's what i do although they get hot they cool super fast. Cool lube helps a lot too


----------



## cportwine

I have the Oster A5. This is my second one in 20+ years. I have had to buy new blades. But, the actual clippers work great. Mine don't get so hot, but then all my dogs were little ones so probably not using them as long as someone would with a standard poodle. Plastic combs will not work on poodles as I have found out this week.hwell: But, they work great on my sons hair, lol. 

I did just order some stainless steel ones and will let you know what I think when I get them.


----------



## bura4

Oster A5 is a workhorse and lasts forever, however, it is heavy and loud and my boy hated it. And now hw loves andis AGC 2 speed clipper. It is much lighter too.


----------



## TheSpottedPoodle

I am an Andis fan too- I learned on the Oster A-5 19 years ago- but they get super super hot in your hand and they have an air vent that blows hair into your face, and they are very heavy. I have always preferred the square Andis AG 2 speed but I have recently got the new Andis 5 speed clipper off of Ebay and it is so nice. It is very light and easy to manuever. You don't ever need to put it on the highest speed though. For most work I keep it on the second speed and sometimes for the body work I will kick it up to the third. I get all my clippers off Ebay because if you watch the auctions long enough you get great deals. If you are gonna get the Oster definitely go with the Golden A-5 because their newer clipper models are pretty much crap and don't last long. I am not a Wahl fan except for the Mosers or Bravura trimmers and their stainless steel attachment combs.


----------



## spoospirit

_I had an Oster and Dianne had the Andis. Mine was heavy and got hot fast; then it fell on the floor and the housing broke. I just bought the Andis A5 and love it! It is lighter, much quiter, and doesn't heat up quite as fast as the Oster. I always have a small bowl with a paper towel on it and an ice cube. As soon as they start to heat up, I just set the blade on the ice cube for a few seconds, wipe it off with a swipe on the towel and go back to clipping.

Good luck with finding the right clippers for you.
_


----------



## Karma'sACat

My aunt just bought the new Andis 5 speed clippers (on Ebay, brand new for almost half the price elsewhere) and I got to try them out on my parents' senior Aussie who had a couple mats. I have very limited upper body strength and love this clipper. I didn't need to use the highest speed and it cut through the mats like nothing was there. Didn't seem to get hot at all in the short time I used it.


----------



## furmom

I learned on an older model Andis Plus+ AG Single-Speed Clipper 20 years ago. I gave it to a friend when I bought the Andis AGC Super 2-Speed clippers about 10 years ago. Both are good clippers. I have never noticed the clippers getting hot. The blade will get hot-not the clippers. The 2-speed is noisy. I noticed on the Pet Edge website that some of the new Andis models are quiet.


----------



## faerie

spoospirit said:


> _ I always have a small bowl with a paper towel on it and an ice cube. As soon as they start to heat up, I just set the blade on the ice cube for a few seconds, wipe it off with a swipe on the towel and go back to clipping.
> 
> Good luck with finding the right clippers for you.
> _


that's a very good idea!


----------



## jojogal001

Just to save a little time, I went to the link in the post above this, and the top two clippers mentioned at Wahl - and both with plastic blades. Actually all 5 are plastic blades. One brand is not named and the other two I’ve never heard of.


----------



## Starvt

jojogal001 said:


> Just to save a little time, I went to the link in the post above this, and the top two clippers mentioned at Wahl - and both with plastic blades. Actually all 5 are plastic blades. One brand is not named and the other two I’ve never heard of.


I looked at it too, I would say that is a list of clippers under $50 (or so), not actual good clippers. 
The Pet Pro look just like the ones I use on my son (minus the dog logo), they vibrate like crazy and don't cut that well (would it be weird to use my dog clippers on my kid??). I also have a cordless that looks exactly like #4 but branded with a different name, I'm happy I got them as they were great for learning to do face and feet (for me and Raffi).


----------



## Starvt

I have used Oster A5 a lot at work (vet clinic), they are still working great after several years of hard use and abuse- been dropped many times, and almost exclusively used on dirty, matted, or gunked up hair. Obviously we go through blades pretty quick but that is not the fault of the clippers!
I just got a pair of KM2 for use at home with my pup. Based on a single use, they cut just as well, they are a bit noisier than the Oster, but they are also lighter and I think have a longer cord. Unlike the Oster, they have a maintenance-free motor, I haven't decided yet if that is a good thing. I do the maintenance on the Oster at work and it's not a big deal.


----------



## Leonel

Have you ever heard about Andis? According to this site's review, that one is fitted to a variety of different fur types and dog breeds, (and its characteristics seems quite good) and I thought to pick it. Though, while I've bumped into this thread I decided to ask recommendations from somebody with experience.


----------

